# PSE Bowmadness for sale!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

For Sale: PSE Bowmadness 2010 model. 
60-70 lb draw weight
25-30 inch draw length (set at 27.5") 
80% LO

Comes with; 
-Trophy taker drop away
-Tru glow 5 pin micro adjustment sight
-Alpine archery 5 arrow quiver
-limb savers and stabilizer
-Custom Dark Archer Bow string (IMO one of the best)
-comes with hard case and 8-9 arrows

It shoots Wacem broadheads like darts.
I love this bow and it has served me well. Iv shot a handful of elk with this bow and got pass throughs on all of them. 
Its fast and quiet.. I feel you wont regret giving this bow a new home. this bow is clean.
Im selling because, its time for me to part ways and start over.
Come check it out!!

Asking $375 for the whole package

I live in Taylorsville and work in West point, I often find myself running around Riverton as well...
Figured I'd post it on here before I link it up on KSL

Call/text Nathan @ 801-712-7072

Anyways..........back to the goose hunt!


----------

